# Two different size tea pots?



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey y'all!

Currently in the process of revamping our tea offering. Thought I was all set to begin initiating my plans when the owner asks if I think we should offer two different size tea pots. My initial reaction was no. It adds over-complication to what is already a long and complicated decision process for the customer (we have 38 different teas!) plus i feel it would be more profitable to sell two small pots of tea, instead of one large one. However, it would speed up the serving process, de-clutter the serving boards, and cut down on washing up.

I'm pretty new to the tea game, so does anyone have any opinions/experience that they'd care to share?

Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One size . Two people


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the conflict comes in as you often see a tea pot as something served for a family to share, and so we still see tea pots as a sharing thing.

However if you are serving that many teas it is clearly the individual drink you are offering, you are not just selling builders tea to be dished out with a bowl of sugar and a jug of milk. The single pot for a single person reflects the premium nature of the product, unless I'm buying tea to go with breakfast and I'm sharing with the table I would never expect a sharing pot.


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

We have 2 size teapots.....450ml and 1100ml. 450ml.....we fill to around 400 ml. 1100ml we fill to around 850-900ml for 2 people and 1100ml for 3 people. If you include food for 4 people and 4 teapots and cups..........not much room on the table left. If people request individual pots we will do so. Our kitchen sink is quiet small so it fills up very quickly so the less washing up the better once it gets busy.

Thomas


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I always expect a teapot per person these days. Growing up it was a big family sized pot which you got them to add more hot water to when it was getting low. I think those family sized pots are gone now. Some older customers will prefer but I don't think the complication it would add in maintaining two sets of pots and expectations of discounted pricing are worth the effort.

I love Stump teapots, although those pots from Zero Japan are damn sexy. Do I drink enough tea to justify? I will have to check with SWMBO.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

swansea_barista said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Currently in the process of revamping our tea offering. Thought I was all set to begin initiating my plans when the owner asks if I think we should offer two different size tea pots. My initial reaction was no. It adds over-complication to what is already a long and complicated decision process for the customer (we have 38 different teas!) plus i feel it would be more profitable to sell two small pots of tea, instead of one large one. However, it would speed up the serving process, de-clutter the serving boards, and cut down on washing up.
> 
> ...


I think you have covered all the bases there

IMHO one pot per person , then everyone gets to be mother ;-)


----------



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

My feeling is that for a premium product one pot per person is the way to go. Excellent responses all round though. Thanks guys.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to confuse things further. At teacup in Manchester you get 2 individual teapots per customer, one for brewing and one to strain into post brew as indicated by a timer. I like this as it kills the brew at the optimal time (as decided by them) so I enjoy the full pot at this strength rather than the first cup being right and the second being way over.

Having said that when having food with friends the table fills up quickly. But staff were on this and the tea is so good its not an issue.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Tea?! What's tea?


----------

